# Dog pain meds?



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Can someone help me out with info on pain-management meds, which are better/worse to get for a dog?

I got suckered into taking care of a dog with a broken leg - no, not a working dog, a little chihuahua rat thing. I will be picking it up and going to the vet later today, and I need to know what meds would have the least side effects, so I can ask for the right stuff. Yes, I know the vet is supposed to know, but it would be best if I am not completely clueless. I don't have much time to research this on my own, I am working today... It's a tiny little dog, maybe 4lb if that. 

THANKS!!!


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

Hi Anna,

How the heck did you get roped in to "that"?!?! LOL Or did you let the beast fly off the grooming table? 

Metacam. I'll give you a call ;-)


----------



## Anne Jones (Mar 27, 2006)

I vote metacam also. That is what my chiro vet had me use for my female when she had a severe back injury a few months ago. She said that it was the only one that she feels confortable using, due to the least amount of side effects vs the other drugs available like Rymidal(sp-being the worse) & others.


----------



## Cesar A. Flores Dueñas (Oct 1, 2009)

Avoid any medication you Should use on yourself for pain, fever, headache

Any of that ones are toxic for that chihuahua, dont even think about it

A broken leg will be funny compared with what you can expect if you make the mistake of give any human antiinflammatory agent to this dog 

Go to the veterinarian, he will know what is better


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks all. We're back from the vet, and Metacam is what I got.


----------



## Carmen van de Kamp (Apr 2, 2006)

Hi Anna,

when Umi broke her hind leg it was fixed with external pins, but she only got metacam for the first 2 days after surgery, after that I kept her off the painkillers so she would take care of her leg herself instead of already jumping around and making it worse.....


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Thanks, Carmen. The little mutt got a pin and a cast, and Metacam for the first 5 days. She is curled up sleeping most of the time, I don't need to worry about her jumping around like crazy too soon. I think I would need tranquilisers to make any of my mals that quiet... :lol:


----------

